# Speaker layout help



## booberj (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok guys you have been most helpful with my sub build... (sub should be arriving this week to complete that project) so now I'm going to start building my own DIY LCR and surrounds. I'm open to about any ideas except that these speakers need to be able to be bookshelf size or slightly larger. I've been thinking about the Zaph audio MTM design but I'm stuck on speaker placement and whether they will work in my open floor plan. I have attached a rough sketch to help with a visual of what I'm talking about. The wall with the TV on it is kind of the no brainer... LCR's go there but I don't have much of any kind of idea how the others speakers would work. I'm thinking on the wall tilted downward toward the recliner (my seat  ) because I'm the only one that actually gives a flying rip. The speakers do have to be out of the way, dog, cat young kids etc...

oh... HT use 95% of the time music the rest

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Hola Gary, whilst the drawing makes it easier than a written description it's still a bit hard to visualise. As a first step, I'd suggest having a look at the Dolby 5.1 or 7.1 layout recommendations (you didn't say which you were going to use) and see what will actually work for you because you can actually see the places you can/can't pace them.

If that doesn't resolve it for you, come back with some why nots and pics and see where we can go from there.


----------



## booberj (Sep 14, 2010)

A9X said:


> Hola Gary, whilst the drawing makes it easier than a written description it's still a bit hard to visualise. As a first step, I'd suggest having a look at the Dolby 5.1 or 7.1 layout recommendations (you didn't say which you were going to use) and see what will actually work for you because you can actually see the places you can/can't pace them.
> 
> If that doesn't resolve it for you, come back with some why nots and pics and see where we can go from there.


The layout isn't necessarily the problem except for the rear speakers in a 5.1 layout. With younger kids and a dog I can' have speakers on a stand behind the couch, recliner and love seat so I guess my real question is that I'm going to have to hang the rear channel speakers on the wall at a 30 degree angle behind the recliner and high enough to be out of reach of the kids and so the adults won't hit their heads when walking by... the nearest wall from recliner that isn't being used for an archway or opening to another room is where the vaulted ceiling stops and the regular 8ft ceilings begin for dining room and foyer is a good 6ft away. 

I was reading that a lot of speakers don't do really well against the wall... that's when I thought I should ask for opinions on the layout but I guess layout was the wrong term...

I can try to take some pics with my phone when I get home... regular digital camera is on the fritz... daughter dropped it :crying:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

booberj said:


> I was reading that a lot of speakers don't do really well against the wall...


I think it will depends....if is a front vented will be okay, but if the port is in the back that's another story :innocent:

All my surrounds (four) are placed against wall, they have the port in the front....


----------



## booberj (Sep 14, 2010)

salvasol said:


> I think it will depends....if is a front vented will be okay, but if the port is in the back that's another story :innocent:
> 
> All my surrounds (four) are placed against wall, they have the port in the front....


If it's as easy as building the speakers ported to the fron then I'm golden, I just assumed it would be more complicated than that.. still learning here


----------



## booberj (Sep 14, 2010)

A9X said:


> Hola Gary, whilst the drawing makes it easier than a written description it's still a bit hard to visualise. As a first step, I'd suggest having a look at the Dolby 5.1 or 7.1 layout recommendations (you didn't say which you were going to use) and see what will actually work for you because you can actually see the places you can/can't pace them.
> 
> If that doesn't resolve it for you, come back with some why nots and pics and see where we can go from there.


Here are a couple of pics to help visualize what I see as a problem.... (borrowed neighbors camera)


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I will say.... on the side walls, where you have the pictures :huh:

Distance is not a problem, if your AVR has autocalibration it will compensate for that.


----------

